# Group Purchase



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

We talked about this at the last meeting but is anyone interested in making a group purchase before the September meeting?

Here a couple of things I have been thinking about getting from Greg Watson:

dry ferts - I'm good for now but if someone else is in need I will get some also to save on the shipping. 
4 or 8 oz dosing bottles for mixing up liquid ferts: http://www.gregwatson.com/proddetail.asp?prod=TwinNeck8 )
Sodium thiosulfate: http://www.gregwatson.com/proddetail.asp?prod=Sodiumthiosulfate
Subscriptions to the Barr Report - might want to wait until we get the banner made so we can get that discount Tom mentioned before
bags for sending plants or fish
live food cultures - Wayne may be a good sorce for this but we need to let him know before the meeting so he can bring it along.

If there are any Flourish Excel users out there - Pet Solutions is a good local source if they have it in stock. We could get a couple 2 liter jugs and divide it into smaller 8 ounce bottles and save a bunch of money this way. One 2 liter jug is about eight 8oz bottles. The 2L goes for about $30 with shipping and buying eight 8oz bottles would be around $60-70 depending on the website and shipping!

Anything we need might make sense to order as a group so we can share the shipping expenses...just wanted to send out a reminder and see if anyone needed anything


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

OOOOO! I need to restock on Greg Watson ferts. I'm just not sure how much I need yet. My NO3 and PO4 are running...

We should also think about making a group purchase from one of the really nice asian plant suppliers, like greenchapter. If we make a list of plants, pay for the plants you buy, then we split the shipping costs, that would be great. I need a lot of mini riccia! (maybe...)


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Troy McClure said:


> OOOOO! I need to restock on Greg Watson ferts. I'm just not sure how much I need yet. My NO3 and PO4 are running...
> 
> We should also think about making a group purchase from one of the really nice asian plant suppliers, like greenchapter. If we make a list of plants, pay for the plants you buy, then we split the shipping costs, that would be great. I need a lot of mini riccia! (maybe...)


Ferts would be good! Anyone else running low on anything???

I can try and contact Klaus again at GCAS. He told me in the past that he would be able to get a group purchase together for some plants from Asia. Not sure if Klaus has an importer's license or what but it is worth looking into again since he volunteered! I can also ask John Sipes how he got his recent shipment from Asia. My guess is that Klaus hleped him out but that is just a guess!

I am thinkng about setting up a 10g or maybe two this fall for Toninas, Eriocaulons and HC. Hopefully Tom's special substrate will be ready to ship by then  That may be another group purchase we want to look into!


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

&^$%E^&$%%@#$

I already placed my order to GW. Could use a few things from Petsolutions though.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Simpte 27 said:


> &^$%E^&$%%@#$
> 
> I already placed my order to GW. Could use a few things from Petsolutions though.


I bet you had to leave before that came up at the August meeting! How long ago did you palce the order? Greg might be willing to hold it for a few days until we all get together...then again if you ordered it today, he probably already has it packaged and ready for shipment 

Next time you need something, try posting about it on here. I think some of the SWOAPE folks do a lot of reading but just don't do much posting...

I don't think I need anything from Pet Solutions but the 2L jugs of Excel are very cost effective if we can split them into 8oz bottles. I think Pet Solutions only wants $24.99 + shipping for the 2L jug right now. That's like buy 24oz and get 40oz free!!!!

I probably should have mentioned CO2 tubing (Tygon or Neoprene brands) in my previous post. I think a few folks were interested in that at the meeting.

Ahhh, the benefits of being in a club


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I was looking to stockpile some KNO3 soon. I'm good for 2lbs. I need to take a look at the dosing bottles.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

This is probably going to sound like a commercial but here goes - I have, for the most part, always dosed my fertilizers dry. With several different sized tanks, it became a little more difficult for me to dose dry. Anyways, I bought some dosing bottles from Greg Watson and made up a Phosphate and Potassium Nitrate solution and tried dosing via solution for a change. 

The bottles work pretty cool, you unscrew the black cap and give the bottle a squeeze. The solution fills up the reservoir under the cap. The resevoir is marked in 1/4 and 1/2 ounces (7.5 and 15ml respectively). I also marked on mine how much each ml addds to each of my tanks. I use my syringe to pull out the required amount of fertilizer but the markings come in handy when adding micros. Plus, you don't need a long syringe to get to the solution in the bottom of the resevoir either. 

Here's a pic of Greg's 8 ounce bottles just so you can judge the scale a little bit.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I could use some more dosing bottle from GW (My other order should be here tomorrow or friday at the latest). If we do order, put me down for (3) 8oz bottles.


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

Not that I need anything just now, but I thought I would check prices since we were talking about this stuff on another forum last week.



MatPat said:


> Sodium thiosulfate: http://www.gregwatson.com/proddetail.asp?prod=Sodiumthiosulfate


I noticed that Greg Watson is out of stock right now, so just out of curiousity, I went looking around... (can you tell I am procrastinating about something else I SHOULD be doing  ). His product listing there also didn't say if that was priced per pound or what. I assumed pound, as that's what Rob mentioned in one of his posts.

Anyway, I got to thinking as a fundraiser for the club, since it's something everyone needs, why not buy it in even greater bulk? Just a thought, I have no idea what shipping costs are, I haven't gone that far into investigations yet.

Did you know Sodium Thiosulfate was a chemical used in photo developing? You can buy it in 100 lb. drums from photo lab supply companies. Very pure lab quality too, I imagine. Kodak Sodium Thiosulphate, Pure Hypo --100 pound drum It works out to $1.87/lb prior to shipping. I would not be surprised if this were how GW gets his supply.

If that's too much then Aquatic Eco-Systems sells it in 50-lb buckets or 4-lb jars. They offer quantity discounts on more than 3 jars. 50 lbs. goes for $64 making it an even better deal than the photo lab stuff -- $1.28/lb.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

We could definately look into getting Sodium Thiosulfate in bulk. I think the 50lb drum may be a bit much to store unless someone has more room than I do. I do imagine Greg buys the 50lb drums of it but I'm not sure. 

Before going the 50lb route, we should check and see if anyone at GCAS already orders this in bulk. If not, we could easily sell some if it to the GCAS members also! It could be a decent fund-raiser if the shipping is not prohibitive. If you are still procrastinating, feel free to check into the shipping costs on drum and the 4 pounders for us  I don't have any idea how to even mix the stuff up though I'm sure there is plenty of info out there...


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

I can pick up an order from Pet Solutions, it's not all that far from me, just up Rt. 35. I'd like to give Excel a try, at the doses it recommends, a little goes a long way.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Will Pet Solutions allow you to pick-up an order? I had called them about picking up an order in February or March and they said I could not pick it up my self it had to be shipped. They said they were not "zoned" to allow customers to pick-up orders, whatever that means.

All of that may have changed by now and it would definately be nice! I would call them and check it out first though. 
If we want to have anything delivered to my place in time for the meeting we need ot order it fast! We can always wait until the next meeting...

I can give you 100ml of Excel Dineen.


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

Hmm, that's a shame. I know right where that strip of businesses are in Alpha. It's funny how zoning laws work, I wouldn't have thought mail order vs cash and carry business would be a separate zoning thing. It's also funny how the guy next door can be zoned differently than you.

Thanks for the offer of the 100 ml of Excel, Matt. I would like the small amount to give it a try.


----------



## J.Sipes (Jul 7, 2004)

I wish I knew you all were wanting plants brought in from ASIA..I just ordered some more and should have them hopefully next week!!! I am ordering with a group but may look into bringing them in through a local friend in larger quanity...In any case we will be ordering again in about 2 months if I do not get sooner without the group... I would be more than willing to help folks get what they are looking for...

I have a list of some plants available in limited quanities now,specialty plants,and what is coming in,if you want to email me and inquire [email protected]... I did not order alot of stuff as I did not have the extra space or extra funds this round to order alot...

Feel free to contact me and we can work something out!!!


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Welcome John and thanks for the offer! I'm sure you will get either e-mails or some posts here about a group plant order.

Two months from now would be about the right time for me to look into setting up a Tonina tank again. At that time, I would definately be interested in Tonina sp. 'Manaus', T. sp. 'Belem', Eriocaulon sateceum and probably a few others


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Welcome John! We were just talking about you  I would deffinitely be interested in a group purchase as that will be about the time I will finally have my 75 set up. (Especially if I get sick on Saturday and have to miss work).


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I know John Sipes has or had a source in KY for the regular Turface (orange-brown color) for around $10 for 50lbs. 

Damon says he has found a local source for Turface 'Black' but they can only order it by the ton (2,000 lbs). I assume it comes in 50 lb bags also. That sounds like a lot but you would need 200-250 lbs for a 75g tank. Ten 75g tanks would use 2,000lbs of turface if my calculations are correct. If Damon can get a price for a ton of the Turface "Black" is anyone interested?

I would guess between $400 and $500 for a ton...


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Ask and you shall recieve............................

Green Velvet Sod Farms
(Forgot to get address)
(937)848-2501

Turface MVP GREY $7.75/50lb bag if picked up
Didn't check for delivery since most of us are close or attend monthly meetings.

$32.00 for a 75 gallon tank. Gotta love that!!!


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I was just wondering if anybody was serious about placing a group order with GW? I'm still interested in purchasing some KNO3, but there's no rush at the moment. I'm just trying to figure out what all I need to bring to the meeting.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I am still interested.


----------

